

Mess with Silverlight - Mac web developers write a blog about their experiences - bensummers
http://www.messwithsilverlight.com/2009/09/where-we-are/

======
sharpn
Interesting. However, I would note what they do:

"Through storytelling and technology, we helps brands engage the connected
culture"

And that they are 'sponsored' by Microsoft. I can't find anything on the site
explicitly distancing the blog from the company's main _marketing_ function.

Or maybe I'm being too cynical.

------
ihumanable
I hate to join the cynic wagon, but their about page and the constant shilling
for Microsoft, from their Web Platform on the front page to the Resources
pages which has: Windows 7, Microsoft Expressions Studio 3, Silverlight, and
once more the Microsoft Web Platform, makes this blog post seem less than
genuine.

They come out and say that they are part of the Mess Initiative supported by
Microsoft.

I'm not disparaging Silverlight or this Mess company, but this does seem a
little fishy

